# Helmpolster



## Twinkie (13. Juni 2010)

Hey Mädelz,

ich brauche dringend neue Helmpolster, weil meine sich jetzt völlig zersetzt haben. Hab auch schon ein paar Mal gewagt sie zu waschen. Das ist ihnen wohl nicht sonderlich gut bekommen.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man sich die nicht selber nähen könnte. Und zwar aus nem Material, das nicht aus schweißförderndem Schaumstoff-Plastik besteht....sondern etwas, was sich prima waschen läßt und somit hygienisch einwandfrei für Haut und Haar ist. 

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung damit? Ideen? Nähmaschine? Ambitionen? Bastelwut?


----------



## simplysax (14. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube da wird schwierig sein ein gepolstertes Material zu finden. Ansonsten könntest du einfach ein Buff zerschneiden und etwas draus nähen. Das wäre allerdings ohne Polsterung.

Bei meinem Alpina Helm hatten die Polster auch so langsam den Geist aufgegeben. Ich habe Alpina angeschrieben und gefragt, wo man Ersatzpolster kaufen könnten. Daraufhin bekam ich eine sehr nette Mail mit der Frage nach meiner Adresse. 

2 Tage später hatte ich einen komplett neuen Polstersatz kostenlos! in der Post. Die waren sogar auch noch dicker als die original Polster, die ich im Helm hatte. Das nenne ich mal Kundenservice. Ich ziehe eh immer ein Buff unter dem Helm an. Finde ich angenehmer am Kopf. Der Schweiß läuft nicht so und die Haare kleben nirgendwo fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenglied (14. Juni 2010)

Evtl. könnte man mit dem Sitzpolster einer Radhose etwas anfangen?


----------

